# 6 guys in a boat go fishin'



## WallyFish (Jun 1, 2008)

First post to the forum this year as (unfortunately) it was my first trip out. Several of us have been spread afar by our military service, but joined up this weekend for a day on the water and (hopefully) some fish. Plan was to go much farther out as we left the dock at 4 a.m. but a tricky left engine kept us within 30 miles at the "Nipple" and surrounding area. Chum was the magic today:a steady slick while floating by a broken weed line brought several groups of Dolphin right to the boat and started us off. However, THE catch of the day was on our way in (maybe 25 miles out) when we noticed a large half-submerged piling floating along (I can't imagine hitting that thing at 50 mph!) and pulled up nearby. Quickly, we spied the prize, as a large Wahoo was circling the piling and now our boat. We threw several lures and cut bait but no takers. One of our crew threw our last large Pin fish on a wire leader. After several bumps, the fish andthe 15" leader were cleanly severed in a single bite (note-to-self: Wahoo need a VERY LONG WIRE LEADER!!!) We thought he was gone after tasting hook, but to our surprise he returned for more. New leader rigged up and frozen squid was sent to entice. 2 bumps later and the line was screaming from the rod! We followed with the boat so as not to strip the line and after a good 20 minutes (and a perfect Gaff hook to the head) landed our prize. None of us had ever seen a Wahoo in person let alone landed one! Here is our 54" / 40 lb. prize!

~Rob, Scott, Steve, John, Lee & Chris


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad to see you guys had a good fishing trip.

Thank you for your service to our country! :bowdown :usaflag


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

AWESOME job guys!!! You have braggin rights indeed! Thanks for the pics and for sharing!! :clap

GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!! Thank you for your service!! :bowdown

:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

First off thank you for your service to our country:bowdown Glad yall caught um:clap


----------



## riptide2250 (Jan 2, 2008)

nice hoo , :usaflag but most of all thank you for your service :clap:bowdown


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job on the hoo. :banghead:usaflag


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Great catch and pics. Thanks for your service.


----------



## fishon red neck (May 16, 2008)

looks like you had a good day of fishing


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Gotta tell you that's a sweet first Wahoo! Nice work and keep it up


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Right on fellas! 

And as the others have said......thanks for everything! :usaflag


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats! Sounds like a great day!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the report.


----------

